# Video of small diesel engine with crane attached and "Tigerli" prototype.



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is a video showing the prototype for Aster's upcoming SBB "Tigerli" 0-6-0, but it also shows an interesting little diesel shunting engine with small crane mounted on one end. looks like it would be used in track maintenance work.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably over 25 years ago I had an HO model of that diesel (minus the crane) built by Roco of Austria.

Thanks for sharing the video,
David Meashey


----------

